
Why the world's economic leaders at Davos blame the the system instead of themselves - kalvin
http://www.slate.com/id/2210081/
======
quoderat
This is a well-known psychological bias, though I forget the name of it.

Blaming external factors on your failure, but blaming internal characteristics
on the failures of others -- conservatives seem to be guilty of this more
often than others, but everyone does it to some extent.

------
pasbesoin
The bottom of the page had this link to a previous column by Gross, which I
also... "enjoyed".

"I See Dead Bankers! Wall Street has become The Sixth Sense filled with
corpses who think they're still alive." <http://www.slate.com/id/2209893/>

